# Sweet ORIGINAL 200SX...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407849956&category=6395

Saw this on ebay. Not bad custom job. BUT....TOO many honda parts.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ahhh WOW.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I think this was posted already. just to point that out


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I think this was posted already. just to point that out *


Damn....I feel like the old mom or dad who says, "Hey, did you see they have this new thing out called CD's?" BUT IT'S 1998!! 

Just a few days behind.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yep, this is the 3rd thread in a week about this car.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

some people are slow..sorry.. I am one of them.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I saw that on ebay. I like the headlight conversion, but the wing and the side graphics have to go


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ditto.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

damn that car is dope(although ricey) i love the front end conversion. this might be the best looking 200sx i've seen.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

anybody know what kinda front bumper that is?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Modified "Combat" front end.


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

He did all that, yet he still has his original spoiler holes....lol


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i like the accord headlights, dont like the purple


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

all show, and no go. but to each his own....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

rednismo6 said:


> *all show, and no go. but to each his own.... *


it says its a 1.6 T w/ 10 psi... mike young is running that (approx) and getting 200 whp (approx) and I dont think that is ALL SHOw...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

anyone know how to do the headlight conversion?


----------

